# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  ملفات تعريب htc-p3450

## salihmob

*لرواد المنتدي المغربي للمحمول  
ملفات التعريب الكامل والجزئي للجهاز   htc_p 3450   
للتعريب الجزئي حمل الملف رقم 1
للتعريب الكالم وتعريب القوائم حمل الملف رقم 2 
طريقه التعريب 
قم بتحميل الملفات الي حاسبك الشخص 
ومن ثم الي الهاتف 
ومن ثم قم بتنصيب الملفات 
وبعدها قم بعمل رستارت للجهاز 
مبروك عليك 
تم التعريب بنجاح 
ملحوظه : للتعريب الكامل يجب اولا  التعهريب الجزئي  
تجربه شخصيه مع التعريب والملفات 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
بالوفيق للجميع  *

----------


## Brahim-islam

ألف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## lord__khaled

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## moorgan

متشكر جدا

----------


## anasdy

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور

----------


## anasdy

الف شكر

----------


## Adham14

الف شكر

----------


## Adham14

الف شكر
 thaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## azize

شكرا أخي على هذه البرامج المفيدة وجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## akramnasr

tslm elayady

----------


## demorr

coooooooooooooooooool bro

----------


## adoula

ألف شكر اخي الكريم

----------

